

Ask HN: Review our anonymous networking app - mishmash

Hi HN, we need help vetting our first product, socialface.com. A site to help people create and share anonymous networks.<p><pre><code>  http://www.socialface.com/
</code></pre>
Anonymous networks are registration-free and may be open to anyone, or, secure, private, and password-protected so that only those in the know may see and use them (i.e. a secure virtual third space).<p>We think they're an excellent choice for new groups and communities but could also work well as an alternative hub or "back channel" for existing organizations.<p>Today's top features are:<p><pre><code>  - 100% registration-free
  - completely anonymous (IP-level)
  - constant SSL available
  - supports .jpg, .png, .pdf, .zip, .dmg, .rar uploads
  - integrated tipjoy payment service
</code></pre>
The big picture goal we're working towards is to build an open networking platform based on three core principals: you have the right to be secure/private, to publish freely within the law, and to profit from your creations.<p>We're looking for feedback on all aspects of the site, but would appreciate extra scrutiny on the platform aspects:<p><pre><code>  - privacy and security issues
  - rights of networks, admins, and users
  - anonymous role-based authentication via downloadable codes
  - monetization / revenue sharing
</code></pre>
Our immediate plans are to deploy what we have today (early beta), work on feedback, add network admin tools, add customizable theme support, then hard launch in 10-14 days.<p>We believe the foundations of a truly modern network probably look something like this, but we need your help to guide and shape things, thanks!
======
papaf
How do you enable constant SSL? I tried using <https://www.socialface.com/>
but the first link I clicked (to an empty network) took me out of https and
put me in vanilla http.

Also, is there any way to make an anonymous network insist on https?

Personally I like the idea and wish you every success.

~~~
mishmash
Hi thanks, constant SSL is in your Preferences, which are available by
hovering the mouse on the face logo in the upper right hand corner of the
screen.

Perhaps that should be clearer?

edit: re: Network SSL, yes we will be offering network-wide SSL as a paid add-
on or as part of an add-on package soon. The prices will be pretty reasonable
and resemble that of other startups differentiating with SSL.

